# Why is my laptop asking for a boot disk?



## Ecichos (Nov 23, 2012)

So I was using my laptop perfectly fine last night. This morning I tried to turn it on and use it but it just comes up with a black screen and says

"Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 v12.2.0
COPYRIGHT (C) 2000-2009 Broadcom Corporation
COPYRIGHT (C) 1997-2000 Intel. Corporation
All rights reserved.
PXE-E61 : Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F : Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"

What do I do? I don't know what happened or what a boot disk is and I don't have one whatever it is.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The most common cause of this error is a failing or failed hard drive. When booting from the hard drive fails the system will try the next device in line which is usually the network. Since this can succeed only under some very specific situations that fails and the error message is displayed.

It would be a good idea to check the connections to the hard drive. Also enter the BIOS at startup and confirm the the hard drive is before the network in the boot order.


----------



## Ecichos (Nov 23, 2012)

So ive gotten into the setup and under the boot tab. But not sure where to go from here. This is the sequence they are in:
1. IDE0 : WDC WD3200BEVT-22A23T0
2. IDE1 :
3. USB FDD :
4. Network Boot : HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT32N
5. USB HDD :
6. USB CDROM


----------



## Ecichos (Nov 23, 2012)

Idk how to do that. I am not very computer smart so instep by step walk through would be very helpful.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The hard drive is ahead of the network in the boot order. Since the system is attempting to boot from the network it appears that the hard drive has failed and will need to be replaced. It could also be a bad connection to the drive. If you are not comfortable checking this yourself it would be best to have it done by someone who is.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> 1. IDE0 : WDC WD3200BEVT-22A23T0
> 4. Network Boot : HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT32N


IDE channel *0 *shows your *Western Digital HDD*. So, there is no problem with the connection. On another computer download the ISO image for* DataLifeGuard *in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) to *Boot Priority*. Here change the *HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT32N *DVD drive to be *First Boot Device*. _Save and Exit_. Put the newly created CD and restart the computer. You should see the message* Press Any Key to Boot From CD*. Here run the Short and Long tests on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

